# Who is Lloyd Irvin?



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

http://www.thegrapplingblueprint.com/



> "YES! You Can Discover
> 
> HOW TO GET YOUR
> BLACK BELT IN BRAZILIAN JIU-JITSU IN 3 ½ YEARS,
> ...


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.bjj.org/a/people/irvin-lloyd.html


----------



## arnisador (Aug 4, 2003)

So he is legit then!


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Aug 5, 2003)

He is indeed a Jiu Jitsu Black Belt. I don't know much more.


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 5, 2003)

Sign me up!!!!!


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 7, 2003)

Lloyd is legit.  He is a grappling phenom, and has a strong competition record.  He is also said to be a *very* good instructor.

I got on his mailing list (can't hurt, right?) and the tips have been pretty good (though the spelling has not).  We'll see what his program is like when it is released.

~TT


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Irvin's students have had success in BJJ tournaments.  That is one very credible measure of BJJ legitimacy.


----------

